# New internal DVD-DL drive for Macbook



## Paul C (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

I only have a SL DVD drive in my macbook and wondered how easy it was to change, also which is the best drive to upgrade it to?

Or is it just better to get an external writer?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2008)

Well you can try to look at the iFixIt Mac Book guide to start.


----------



## Hughvane (Oct 2, 2008)

Paul C said:


> I only have a SL DVD drive in my macbook and wondered how easy it was to change, also which is the best drive to upgrade it to? Or is it just better to get an external writer?



Take a look here http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/45/75/442/overview.html
YouTube has some good vids of taking various laptops apart.
http://nz.youtube.com/results?search_query=Take+Apart+Macbook&search_type=&aq=f

My choice would be to go external - Pioneer.


----------

